# Track code



## mcc5491 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm new to this hobby and am trying to decide what components I want to use to start a layout. Can someone please clarify what the "code" numbers mean on track? Also any recommendations on a reliable brand of track. I would like to use track that I can install my own bed and ballast not the all in one.THANKS


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Code refers to the height of the rail. Code 80 is 0.080 MM if I remember correctly whereas code 55 would be 0.055 mm. Code 80 would probably be easier to work with as a beginner. I don't think it's that much harder to get to work right but I have laid quite a bit of track on several layouts over the last few years. Atlas code 80 and 55 and peace code 80 are the same with the track sitting on top of the ties but Peco code 55 is actually code 80 buried in the ties to make it code 55. Older wheel sets and some locos will not run on Atlas Code 55 track due to the wheel flanges. As for reliability I have not had any problems on any of the above tracks however I have never had Peco Code 55. Atlas Code 55 is more realistic than most other track as it is designed with the proper tie spacing for US prototypes. On my current layouts I use only Atlas Code 55. Turnouts are a bit harder with Atlas track because you have to use a switch machine of some type but Peco has springs to hold the switch open. Here is some of my Code 55.


----------



## mcc5491 (Nov 22, 2015)

So if I decided to go with 55 and found some old rolling stock I just couldn't live with out, you know how that goes the deal you just can't pass up, could the trucks be changed to a newer style to run on code 55?


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

A lot of the older equipment doesn't run real well to begin with. A big part of the problem is they're not weighted properly and the other part is the wheels. The easiest fix is to put new Micro Trains trucks on the cars. So yes you can.


----------



## mcc5491 (Nov 22, 2015)

WOW the image of your layout didn't come up before I responded with the last question. That looks awesome!


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty much all newer equipment comes with code 55 compliant wheel sets.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, I have a build thread that I need to update with some new pictures. It's called the Perryville Central. Code 55 can be harder to work with for some but if you're looking for realism then in my mind it's the only way to go.


----------



## mcc5491 (Nov 22, 2015)

jargonlet said:


> A lot of the older equipment doesn't run real well to begin with. A big part of the problem is they're not weighted properly and the other part is the wheels. The easiest fix is to put new Micro Trains trucks on the cars. So yes you can.


OK I seem to recollect that weight/balance problem with my HO set as a kid and that was some time ago.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Spend some time on the NMRA website. They have a set of standards to help your layout run the best it can. One of them has to do with weighting the cars. Here's a link to their site about weighting the cars.

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/weight


----------



## mcc5491 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link that makes a lot of sense I printed it to keep for reference.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

No problem. There is a ton of useful information on there. There's a good beginner section on there too.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*track code numbers*



jargonlet said:


> Code refers to the height of the rail. Code 80 is 0.080 MM if I remember correctly whereas code 55 would be 0.055 mm. Code 80 would probably be easier to work with as a beginner. I don't think it's that much harder to get to work right but I have laid quite a bit of track on several layouts over the last few years. Atlas code 80 and 55 and peace code 80 are the same with the track sitting on top of the ties but Peco code 55 is actually code 80 buried in the ties to make it code 55. Older wheel sets and some locos will not run on Atlas Code 55 track due to the wheel flanges. As for reliability I have not had any problems on any of the above tracks however I have never had Peco Code 55. Atlas Code 55 is more realistic than most other track as it is designed with the proper tie spacing for US prototypes. On my current layouts I use only Atlas Code 55. Turnouts are a bit harder with Atlas track because you have to use a switch machine of some type but Peco has springs to hold the switch open. Here is some of my Code 55.


 Actually, the code number is the height of the rail in hundredths of an inch. It is not a metric measurement. Other than that the post above is accurate, and good information.

Traction Fan


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

traction fan said:


> Actually, the code number is the height of the rail in thousandths of an inch. It is not a metric measurement. Other than that the post above is accurate, and good information.
> 
> Traction Fan


Ahh that's what it was. For some reason I couldn't remember for the life of me.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Oops!*



jargonlet said:


> Ahh that's what it was. For some reason I couldn't remember for the life of me.


 My mistake. I said "thousandths" of an inch; I should have said hundredths of an inch. 
I will try to correct my earlier post.

Traction Fan :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

"Thousandths of an inch" was right....55 hundredths of an inch would be over half an inch high.


----------

